# Rossignol AR touring?



## ottoman123 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Hi all, Im new to this message board. I have a question for you vintage ski equipment gurus.

I have 2 pair of these Rossignol cross country skis.

The only identifying markings on these skis are AR and Touring.

I just wanna know if they are worth anything before I load them up to the dump.

I can't find anything online about these skis.

Thanks all!! :lol: *


----------



## RossiSkier (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, this isn't NORDICZONE.com!  But still up for the minor challenge.  

Using ANDALE research, I found a pair of Rossignol AR crosscountry skis that sold in early September on EBay for a whopping $11.50.   Found 5 current auctions and nothing above $40.  The average Rossignol CC ski selling price for the last 30 days is $26.20 with 8 sales out of 19 listings.

Conclusion: They aren't worth the effort to sell and ship.  Chuck 'em.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2005)

Or save them and make a chair some day.

Or a giant crossbow. That'd be cool.

Or shotski's, or a ski booze luge.

The possibilities are endless! Actually, you could probably get more forthem as shotskis than as useable skis.


----------

